# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Câu đố có thưởng đây !

## blogsieutoc

Có câu đố cho mí bác đây ??? Ai giải được sẽ có thưởng đó !Một chầu cafe hé !!! 
Các bác có thể dùng bất cứ chương trình gì (NC,Windows Commander, Windows Explorer, các ngôn ngữ lập trình như : Assembly,Turbo C, Borland C/C++, Visual C/Basic , C# , VB.net , Java ......... ) , miễn sao đáp ứng được yêu cầu của đề ra như sau:
1- Tạo một thư mục tên "Cha".
2- Tạo thư mục con của "Cha" tên là "Con" (Đương nhiên là trên Win or Dos , trên Linux không xét .)
Thế thôi ! Dễ quá hén ! Một chầu cafe đang chờ bác !!! Nào ra tay đi . Trong vòng thời hạn 30 ngày (không kể ngày ra đề) !!! (Mí bác đừng có hỏi là tui có làm được điều này hay không đó nhé !!! hết thời hạn tui sẽ thông báo đáp án)

----------


## ketoanbacviet79

Ý ... pa này chơi câu đó ác ghê ta [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Khó lắm, ko có dễ đâu, chịu thua trước bình mình ^^

----------


## sammanh

Cố lên nào !!!

----------


## viettopcare10

Nhà nó ở tận cà mâu, muốn cafe của nó không dễ đâu[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## wapa

He
có gì khó đâu.GakonIT làm đc rồi nè.Cafe đâu?

----------


## nguyenviet1008

Câu này hỏi trong forum rồi thì phải

----------


## hoangminh2016

Làm được rồi thì nói xem nào ? Nói cách làm sẽ có Cafe ngay !

----------


## intembaohanh

Mình nói rồi câu này forum đặt ra rồi đáp án nè
*ĐÁP ÁN:*
Cách 1:
1. Ra Dos (click nút Start, Run, rồi gõ chữ "cmd")
2. Để tạo thư mục "con", ở màn hình Dos, Jupiter gõ lệnh (nhớ có dấu suyệt \ phía sau)
Code:
md con\ 
3. Để xóa thư mục "con", bạn gõ:
Code:
rd con\ 
Cách 2: (đáp án của namnam97)
1. Tạo thư mục mới như bình thường (right click và chọn New Folder)
2. Sau đó, sửa tên thư mục lại (right click lên thư mục, chọn rename) rồi xóa hết nội dung tên thư mục (khoan nhấn Enter)
3. Right click lên chỗ đặt tên thư mục, chọn Insert Unicode control character
4. chọn ký tự LRM (Left-to-right Mark)
5. Gõ tiếp chữ "con" vào, rồi nhấn Enter

Với cách 2, Jupiter có thể tạo nhiều thư mục trùng tên "con" ngang cấp với nhau (trong cùng thư mục cha)

Cách 3: dùng lệnh hợp ngữ Assembly, sửa lại nội dung thanh ghi có chứa chữ "con"
Cách này thì Admin quên mất cách làm rồi, Jupiter biết thì share cho mọi người nha.

*GIẢI THÍCH:*
Windows qui định một số tên dành riêng cho hệ điều hành MS Dos cũ như: CON, PRN, AUX, CLOCK$, NUL, COM1, COM2, COM3, COM4, COM5, COM6, COM7, COM8, COM9, LPT1, LPT2, LPT3, LPT4, LPT5, LPT6, LPT7, LPT8, và LPT9

*KỸ NĂNG TÌM RA ĐÁP ÁN:*
Dùng Googler search bằng từ khóa: create folder name con

----------


## Lpthuylieu

Kid nợ Google một ly cafe

----------


## nguyenducchung

Ác thật ! Cho em nợ 1 ly Cafe nhé ! Mà là nợ Google chứ đâu có nợ bác Jupiter. ^^

----------

